# Changing job while waiting for PR?? :confused:



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi guys, I have lodged my 190 visa in August and got a bridging visa with acknowledgement email. Currently I am on an employer-sponsored visa which expires next year, so this means my bridging visa is not in effect right now as present visa is still valid.

My question is can I change my job while my PR application is being processed. Leaving current job would naturally result in ending the employer-sponsored visa, so will I automatically shift to bridging visa? The bridging visa does not have any work restrictions so that would mean I can join another job immediately. But I am unsure if leaving present job is allowed at this stage. 

Anyone with similar experience? Please advise.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi drshk, 

your bridging visa automatically activates if your substantive visa *ceases* naturally (i.e. end of visa validity period which would be next year for you). However, if the substantive visa (i.e. your 457 visa) is *canceled* your bridging visa will also be canceled. So you cannot just quit your job, assume that the bridging visa will activate and start working somewhere else. To quote DIAC Booklet 9 on page 44: 



> If you have been granted a subclass 457 visa and you want to *change your employer* or occupation you are not required to apply for a new visa.
> 
> However, before you can start working for a new employer or in a new occupation, you must be nominated by your proposed new employer and have that nomination approved first. If you start working for your proposed new employer or in your new occupation before the nomination is approved, you will be in *breach of visa condition* 8107 and your subclass 457 visa may be *cancelled*.


So you still need your prospective employer to *nominate* you, just as if you had no visa application in progress. At least that's my understanding of how this works. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Monika, I guess I should stick to my current job then and avoid taking any risk  



espresso said:


> Hi drshk,
> 
> your bridging visa automatically activates if your substantive visa *ceases* naturally (i.e. end of visa validity period which would be next year for you). However, if the substantive visa (i.e. your 457 visa) is *canceled* your bridging visa will also be canceled. So you cannot just quit your job, assume that the bridging visa will activate and start working somewhere else. To quote DIAC Booklet 9 on page 44:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gangow (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Could you please advise me on the below queries?

I am currently on a 457 visa expiring in September 2017, however, my employer has extended the visa and a bridging visa is allocated now and waiting for actual 457 visa.

I am planning to apply for PR and about to lodge EOI with 70 pts. 

1. Will I be getting a bridging Visa after filling, given that I have an existing 457 bridging visa?
2. If I get a PR bridging VISA will my 457 bridging be canceled?
3. If I get a PR bridging VISA will that impact my 457 visa extension process?

I am in quite a confusion at this stages, Could you please clarify my doubts.

Thank you,


----------

